# Carlsons Tubes



## Greenhead88 (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey dose anyone shoot with a carlsons choke tube. if you do do you like it or dose it shoot well?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I use Carlson's Extended Steel Shot Tubes in my Mossberg Silver Reserve, and have them for my Remingtons. I'm very satisfied with them. They perform so well with both lead and steel I just leave a set of IC/M in my MSR at all times...


----------

